# Hops Quickie



## adz2332 (11/8/10)

Recipe im thinking is as follow

COOPERS INTERNATIONAL Mexican Cerveza 
Coppers Brew enhancer 2
500g dex
Glacier 30g 15mins boil
Glacier 15g at 5 mins
US05
Done to 23ltrs


the question is do i boil in 4 ltrs of water? would you recommened more or less?
Or any advice on the recipe?

thanks


----------



## JestersDarts (12/8/10)

adz2332 said:


> Recipe im thinking is as follow
> 
> COOPERS INTERNATIONAL Mexican Cerveza
> Coppers Brew enhancer 2
> ...





4 litres is OK, but some say you may not get the most from your hops.
Make sure you chuck in about 400g of that brew enhancer there ( or 1/3 of the goo) at least so your not boiling the hops in straight water. Or if you want to be finnicky, boil in at 10L of 1040 gravity wort.


----------



## JestersDarts (12/8/10)

Mate- download this 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=644029

Just by mucking around with the feilds, you teach yourself a lot about kit and extract brewing.

Kudos to ianh for this spreadsheet. It is a fantastic tool for the kit brewer.

JD


----------



## adz2332 (12/8/10)

whats the go with not boiling the hops in just straight water?
Whats wrong with doing that?


----------



## JestersDarts (12/8/10)

adz2332 said:


> whats the go with not boiling the hops in just straight water?
> Whats wrong with doing that?



You can if you want - wont kill ya.
Like I said, you get a better utilisation out of them.


----------



## adz2332 (12/8/10)

ahh ok cheers mate!

Downloaded that spreed sheet and wow thats impressive!!


----------



## JestersDarts (12/8/10)

adz2332 said:


> ahh ok cheers mate!
> 
> Downloaded that spreed sheet and wow thats impressive!!



Its a great tool to see what you are making, expected gravities, style guidelines, 

I cant figure out the inventories, recipies part, i think mines bjorked, but I dont use it for that - I got my brewbook at home


----------



## the_yobbo (12/8/10)

JestersDarts said:


> I cant figure out the inventories, recipies part, i think mines bjorked, but I dont use it for that - I got my brewbook at home



I assume your refering to the buttons at the bottom not working? It's a default setting you need to change in excel.
Solution (detailed somewhere in the spreadsheet thread) is:
1) When spreadsheet is open, press ALT+F11 to open Visual basic Editor
2) Goto Tools Menu - > References
3) Make sure IAS Helper COM Component 1.0 Type Library is ticked and press OK.
Buttons will now work.


----------



## JestersDarts (12/8/10)

hmm buttons still dont work - sends me to VB and ask to debug..
Its Ok I dont use that part of it anyway.

Cheers

JD


----------



## manticle (12/8/10)

adz2332 said:


> whats the go with not boiling the hops in just straight water?
> Whats wrong with doing that?




My understanding is that the lower the gravity, the higher the utilisation.

However a wort that is too low in gravity (or just water) may extract harsh compounds that are undesirable. If the gravity is too high, utilisation suffers. A wort between 1030 and 1050 should be a pretty safe compromise - volume doesn't really matter if the gravity is right although obviously final volume must be taken into consideration. What I mean is you will get x IBU from [email protected] 1060 and x+b [email protected] 1040. x+b IBU in 4 L will be diluted if you add 15 L of plain water (seems obvious but easily missed) to make up the batch.

100g of malt extract in 1 L water should give a gravity of ~1040. Being late additions to a pre-bittered kit, it may not be such a worry in this circumstance but good to know for when/if you do a brew that requires your own bittering additions.


----------



## adz2332 (12/8/10)

^^ ohhh ok yer thanks for that! Much appreciated


----------

